# Georgia Dogs..Thank you!!



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not sure if I am posting this in the right place. If not. please move it to the right area mods. I know there are many GSD across the country that need help, but right now in GA, things are really really bad. I wish I could just leave my job and do all I can to pull, transport etc..to help more. If I did that then my dogs and myself would be homeless.
I wanted to post this to say thank you to all that has made such effort into saving many of these dogs over the past week or so. First ... Mark with Brightstar..Thank you so much for taking these dogs and giving them another chance. ASP..thank you for all of your kind donations to help these dogs..Renoman..that has helped me keep them on top and to others that has posted them and bumped them. Also, bless you ShannonT for leaving Tenn right now, traveling to Rome Ga. to adopt the girl Mark wants to call Faith. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Lakota, thank you for the thought, I really appreciate it, but totally unnecessary. I've only been a member here a short time but this Urgent forum has sucked me in and I can't let go. I do what I can for the dogs. I wish I were in a position to do more, and maybe that will happen in the near future, but for now, I do what I can.

I also want to say thank you to ASP... YOU ARE WONDERFUL!!! Your generosity has helped quite a few dogs this week that otherwise might not have made it. 

Mark, I know I'm a newcomer and not wise to the ways of rescue, but I'm learning. So, if I get anxious and try to rush things, please forgive me. I know you do alot for the dogs here and if there's any way I can ever help, let me know. 

As far as I'm concerned, everyone that helps these dogs is an angel. 

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## aspatter (Mar 8, 2005)

I am just so thrilled that Mark and Brightstar are willing to work with our shelters. I know some of them are difficult...seem to forget it is about the dogs. And while I donated some money, thanks need to go to Janice who is behind me securing a safe, happy place for the females to wait for transport.


----------



## Ruth Urban (Dec 24, 2002)

_*Our Thanks goes to all of you.*_ Without you we could not be saving these beautiful dogs. Each and everyone of you is so very important, just ask one of the dogs you have already saved! One of the dogs that will now get good food at least twice a day, clean water, be able to go for a walk, run in a back yard, learn how to play, live in a warm place in the winter, a cool place in the summer, have a bed of their own, clean places to rest and best of all fosters that love them till (and after) they go to their permanent home.. It takes all of you to get a dog to this place. 
You are the ones that make this happen..


----------

